# Biggest impact you can do to become GL.



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

I always had a crush on this 10/10 girl in high school. She was literally perfect. Narrow jaw, wide IPD, blond hair, blue eyes, tall height for a girl with perfect slim figure. She did a fuck-ton of sports and it was visible because her face was lean as fuck. She was also a pro in her league of whatever the fuck she did. She would do sports *every single day.* I think she cycled an hour to school, then did about 2 hours of sports after school and then cycled a whole hour back uphill. She also did cardio marathons and was participating in national tournaments.

Mind you, this girl has perfect bone development as well, natural mewer for sure since she had absolutely ridiculous forward facial growth. So a lean face + ridicilous forward growth, she looked like a goddess. I don't think I've ever seen a female model with face so perfectly lean and well-proportioned.

Anyway once she got away from high school we lost contact and I kept following her on IG, something interesting happened. She started studying a lot, traveling on vacations and she stopped doing sports that much, I am sure she just hits the gym a few times per week and maybe does yoga.

Anyway since she stopped doing intense sports every picture of her face was getting fatter and fatter. Now I look at her and she disgusts me a bit. Her body is still amazing, but I can't handle the fact that she went from a V-face to an O-face, even though she still has a tight looking body. She's still like a 7/10, but going from 10/10 to 7/10 made her in my eyes like a 4/10, I don't know why.

These days I look back on her older picture and am just in amazement how much attractiveness she lost in just 1-2 years.

Lesson to be learned: Fitness is a legit looksmax. Outside of weight-loss and muscle gain it's still a very fucking strong looksmax. Not only that, but it seems like there's no diminishing returns to it.

It's easy to explain why, fitness forces blood-flow from organs to your muscles. This causes a relative shift of fat from visceral area to subcutaneous. Simply, every time extremely fit people eat their fat goes to subcutaneous area instead of their face. This is verified by experiments showing adrenal stimulation/parasympthatetic blockade to decrease visceral fat.

Just look at Olympic female sprinters and their lean faces:












































*IF UR NOT SPRINTING EVERYDAY BEFORE YOU EAT LIKE A PIG OR SPRINTING EVERY NIGHT BEFORE YOU SLEEP TO MAX WEIGHT LOSS AND SLEEP QUALITY, CAN YOU EVER CALL YOURSELF A LOOKSMAXXER?

TL;DR ADRENALINE GOOD, SITTING ON CHAIR BAD. CARDIO IS PROBABLY COPE, SPRINTING/HIIT IS GOOD. 

FATTIES WILL HATE THIS THREAD. *


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 2, 2021)

once again not everyone can achieve a lean face


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

Any intense sport with adrenaline = lean face.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 2, 2021)

dn rd but lose weight


----------



## Deleted member 6892 (Feb 2, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> once again not everyone can achieve a lean face


Everyone can at some point of being lean
do you have visible abs?


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 2, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> Everyone can at some point of being lean
> do you have visible abs?


yes


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> once again not everyone can achieve a lean face


IN OTHER THREAD I ASKED U TO POST PICS OF UR BODY WHEN U CLAIMED TO BE LEAN.

YOU DECLINED.

*SIT THE FUCK DOWN SKINNYFAT BITCH.*


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 2, 2021)

very shit thread, I mean just piss shit awful


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

ItisOver said:


> Everyone can at some point of being lean
> do you have visible abs?


He's coping, I asked him to post his pics, he declined, he can easily snap selfie of his stomach but he doesn't. He knows he's not lean enough, he knows he's skinnyfat as fuck.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

LISA MAYER THE GODDESS HERSELF.


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> He's coping, I asked him to post his pics, he declined, he can easily snap selfie of his stomach but he doesn't. He knows he's not lean enough, he knows he's skinnyfat as fuck.





antiantifa said:


> IN OTHER THREAD I ASKED U TO POST PICS OF UR BODY WHEN U CLAIMED TO BE LEAN.
> 
> YOU DECLINED.
> 
> *SIT THE FUCK DOWN SKINNYFAT BITCH.*


im not skinnyfat asshole
Not everyone feels comfortable posting pictures of there body online


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Feb 2, 2021)

let me guess : get lean asf of death?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> dn rd but lose weight


ADRENALINEMAXXING = facial fat loss independent of weight loss. 

This guy is 14% body-fat, yet he has good fat storage. Some youtubers have verified DEXA 10% body-fat with facial bloat.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> im not skinnyfat asshole
> Not everyone feels comfortable posting pictures of there body online


Lmao because ur skinnyfat, retard. If ur body looked good u would be comfortable.


streege said:


> let me guess : get lean asf of death?


Not necesarrily. I am claiming adrenalinemaxxing improves fat distribution away from the face.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 2, 2021)

survivorship bias


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> survivorship bias


Explain how this girl I knew was 10/10, no fat in face whatsoever, she had most perfect ogee curve. Then she went to uni, stopped sports and now her face went from V to U shape in no time.


----------



## lepo2317 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just run to school/job theory


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

This guy has lean as fuck face at *17% body-fat!!!

*

His face mogs the guy at 6% body-fat!


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Explain how this girl I knew was 10/10, no fat in face whatsoever, she had most perfect ogee curve. Then she went to uni, stopped sports and now her face went from V to U shape in no time.


Bodyfat


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

lepo2317 said:


> Just run to school/job theory


No, cardio causes increase in parasymphatetic tone and decrease in symphatetic tone over time. Look at pictures of marathon runners, they all have a ton of fat in their malar area.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Bodyfat


Retard I also said her body is better than 99% of foids today, she has excellent forward growth. Cope harder, fatty.

Also explain the guy above having less fat on his face at 17% body-fat than the dude at 6%, all DEXA scan verified.

Also explain all marathon runners having like 5% body-fat and still ton of facial bloat in malar area.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Retard I also said her body is better than 99% of foids today, she has excellent forward growth. Cope harder, fatty.
> 
> Also explain the guy above having less fat on his face at 17% body-fat than the dude at 6%, all DEXA scan verified.
> 
> Also explain all marathon runners having like 5% body-fat and still ton of facial bloat in malar area.


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Lmao because ur skinnyfat, retard. If ur body looked good u would be comfortable.
> 
> Not necesarrily. I am claiming adrenalinemaxxing improves fat distribution away from the face.


im not skinny fat


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Bodyfat


*MUH MUH BODY-FAT, JUST LOSE BODY-FAT BRO AND UR FACE WILL BE LEAN.






























Body fat distribution before and after weight gain in anorexia nervosa - PubMed


The results of the current study show a higher proportion of visceral adipose tissue than subcutaneous adipose tissue in anorexia nervosa subjects. With regain of body weight there is a preferential regain of subcutaneous adipose tissue. These data demonstrate a redistribution of abdominal...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




**The results of the current study show a higher proportion of visceral adipose tissue than subcutaneous adipose tissue in anorexia nervosa subjects. With regain of body weight there is a preferential regain of subcutaneous adipose tissue. These data demonstrate a redistribution of abdominal adipose tissue with weight regain in anorexia nervosa subjects. 

SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH BOY, THIS IS HIGH T HIGH ADRENALINE THREAD ONLY. GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE, BITCH.*


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> *MUH MUH BODY-FAT, JUST LOSE BODY-FAT BRO AND UR FACE WILL BE LEAN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Elab


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> im not skinny fat


Both of you niggas be gone from my threads. You're a skinny fat faggot who thinks anorexiamaxxing will make his face lean. LOOK AT THE RESEARCH I POSTED ABOVE. VISCERAL FAT RATIO WHICH IS CORRELATED TO FACIAL FAT IS INCREASED IN ANOREXIA.

GO FUCKING EAT AND LIFT, BOY, STOP ANOREXIAMAXXING.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 2, 2021)

very shit thread op I hope anyone lurking this thread realizes what bullshit it is and just how bottom of the barrel it truly is


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Elab


Anorexics often have a lot of malar fat in their face. Malar fat is correlated to visceral fat. In anorexics a paradoxical increase in visceral fat ratio is observed. Adrenaline/symphatethic tone is reduced in anorexics. Also reduces basally in constant marathon runners.

Adrenalinemaxxing is legit for fat redistribution, it gives you a narrow waist and attractive face.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 2, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> once again not everyone can achieve a lean face


Get good genes mate


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> GO FUCKING EAT AND LIFT, BOY, STOP ANOREXIAMAXXING.


I am doing that


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 2, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> I am doing that


Inject T


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> very shit thread op I hope anyone lurking this thread realizes what bullshit it is and just how bottom of the barrel it truly is


Says retard who doesn't post any logical evidence to the contrary. 

Meanwhile marathon runners with reduced basal adrenaline levels look like:











"Just lose weight bro" 

Compare this:






To this:














MARKEDLY DIFFERENT FAT DISTRIBUTION IN THE FACE. WAY LESS MALAR FAR GIVING THE SEXY V-LOOK.


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Feb 2, 2021)

legit for high bfcels with potential of good bones, but what about the ones who lack bones like me and @magnificentcel


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Get good genes mate





magnificentcel said:


> I am doing that





SendMePicsToRate said:


> Inject T


ADRENALINE IS KEY TO GOOD FAT DISTRIBUTION.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> ADRENALINE IS KEY TO GOOD FAT DISTRIBUTION.


I was shitposting then ngl, of course it would be lmao


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

Aeons said:


> legit for high bfcels with potential of good bones, but what about the ones who lack bones like me and @magnificentcel


I think these are all a bit recessed:




















If flat-narrow faced guys can have lean faces, so can you. They all don't look recessed because of no facial fat, but calculate their fWHR or look at side profile, not much forward growth.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

OLD PEOPLE HAVE MARKED REDUCTION OF SYMPATHETIC TONE, NOTICE THEIR MASSIVE INCREASE IN MALAR FAT:

















CONTRARY TO POPULAR BELIEF, WITH AGING THERE IS INCREASE IN FACIAL SUBCUTENOUS FAT AND DECREASE IN DEEP FAT LAYERS. FACIAL FAT IS LITERALLY WORST TRAIT ONCE CAN HAVE ASSUMING HE/SHE IS HEALTHY.


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Says retard who doesn't post any logical evidence to the contrary.
> 
> Meanwhile marathon runners with reduced basal adrenaline levels look like:
> 
> ...


well, I don't even know where to start really. first I'd like to say that exercising before bed is very, very stupid, but I believe that wasn't your main point so I'll let it pass. second, cherrypicking is also very stupid. reccession hinders aiways, hurts CO2, generally a negative for athletic ability. so, virtually no high tier/olympic sprinters will be reccessed, therefore have more bone mass in the face. following along? so at the same bodyfat, they'll be visually leaner than someone who is reccessed. that's why they look so lean and good. BONES. your only evidence is that anorexia is shit for general health and fat distribution, shocker. I don't care what exercise you do, its mostly diet for weight loss. running for an hour burns 700 calories, if you were full force for an entire hour you burned 700 calories on top of the average persons 2000 or so. every bit counts but its much easier to just put the fucking fork down rather than cope with exercise. your only examples are extremes and cherrypicking, you have no solid argument. I won't even touch your shitty anecdotes. fat distribution from hormones is an interesting topic, but also mostly speculative. and believe me, running a bit doesn't make you anything special. you should get exercise to be healthy, truly believing any specific kind will be some magic cure is delusional. you made a shit thread like this yesterday and people called you out, just give up


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I always had a crush on this 10/10 girl in high school. She was literally perfect. Narrow jaw, wide IPD, blond hair, blue eyes, tall height for a girl with perfect slim figure. She did a fuck-ton of sports and it was visible because her face was lean as fuck. She was also a pro in her league of whatever the fuck she did. She would do sports *every single day.* I think she cycled an hour to school, then did about 2 hours of sports after school and then cycled a whole hour back uphill. She also did cardio marathons and was participating in national tournaments.
> 
> Mind you, this girl has perfect bone development as well, natural mewer for sure since she had absolutely ridiculous forward facial growth. So a lean face + ridicilous forward growth, she looked like a goddess. I don't think I've ever seen a female model with face so perfectly lean and well-proportioned.
> 
> ...


Based my friend


exercise sleep good diet and hygiene can ascend so many potentially good looking people


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Feb 2, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> once again not everyone can achieve a lean face


Youre just making excuses for being lazy as shit


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 2, 2021)

Niggas always make excuses. Niggas with shit bones can have lean faces they just have to be at a lower body fat. And they’re face will look flat and weird but still lean which shows their at least healthy !!


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 2, 2021)

Curlbrahhh said:


> Youre just making excuses for being lazy as shit


I’m not lazy. I try to go to the gym as often as possible.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Feb 2, 2021)

most of these sport happen outdoors and sun will rape collagen so its kinda meh
best bet would be HIIT in indoor hall or something


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> well, I don't even know where to start really. first I'd like to say that exercising before bed is very, very stupid, but I believe that wasn't your main point so I'll let it pass. second, cherrypicking is also very stupid. reccession hinders aiways, hurts CO2, generally a negative for athletic ability. so, virtually no high tier/olympic sprinters will be reccessed, therefore have more bone mass in the face. following along? so at the same bodyfat, they'll be visually leaner than someone who is reccessed. that's why they look so lean and good. BONES. your only evidence is that anorexia is shit for general health and fat distribution, shocker. I don't care what exercise you do, its mostly diet for weight loss. running for an hour burns 700 calories, if you were full force for an entire hour you burned 700 calories on top of the average persons 2000 or so. every bit counts but its much easier to just put the fucking fork down rather than cope with exercise. your only examples are extremes and cherrypicking, you have no solid argument. I won't even touch your shitty anecdotes. fat distribution from hormones is an interesting topic, but also mostly speculative. and believe me, running a bit doesn't make you anything special. you should get exercise to be healthy, truly believing any specific kind will be some magic cure is delusional. you made a shit thread like this yesterday and people called you out, just give up


Again your fucking absolutely stupidity shows.

1) Exercise an hour or two before bed improves sleep quality, verified by clinical trials.

2) The marathon runners I posted were all champs, which means your athletic selection theory is dogshit. They all had facial bloat even at low body-fat.
3) Sprinters typically breath through mouth during the sprint, not nose like the marathon runners, if anything, sprinters shouldn't be hindered by bad facial growth too much as they rely on anaerobic metabolism to generate energy. 

4) My only evidence isn't anorexia, it's also marathon running. It's also the apparent correlation between increase in high-intensity sports and facial attractiveness. 

5) Again with your retarded weight-loss theory, look at the video I posted where the guy has less facial fat at 17% body-fat than both the dudes at 6% body-fat.

6) Fat distribution isn't speculative, retard. Just because you're a fucking dumb-ass, doesn't mean everyone is. It's clinically verified that removing the vagus nerve from the stomach(which is responsible for parasympathetic tone in that area) increases visceral fat. Visceral fat is highly correlated to facial fat. There's a reason why facial fat is so ugly, lack of it suggests supreme fitness level and enough food to maintain that fitness level. 

You didn't even try, bitch. Just gtfo you suck balls dumb stupid sack of shit


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

金木研 said:


> Based my friend
> 
> 
> exercise sleep good diet and hygiene can ascend so many potentially good looking people


Intense exercise releasing cortisol and adrenaline, not the marathon running that causes your sympathetic tone to drop because of continuous over-exhaustion. 


LastHopeForNorman said:


> most of these sport happen outdoors and sun will rape collagen so its kinda meh


Nigga have you ever heard of a gym?


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Intense exercise releasing cortisol and adrenaline, not the marathon running that causes your sympathetic tone to drop because of continuous over-exhaustion.
> 
> Nigga have you ever heard of a gym?


I agree with that statement, I was agreeing with the exercise part but, yes long distance running isn't good for you


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> exercising before bed is very, very stupid


oops


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Feb 2, 2021)

My nearest gym is closed becouse chink virus
and gym itself is small

where the fuck can i sprint nshiet


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

金木研 said:


> I agree with that statement, I was agreeing with the exercise part but, yes long distance running isn't good for you





LastHopeForNorman said:


> View attachment 961432
> 
> My nearest gym is closed becouse chink virus
> and gym itself is small
> ...


Just sprint at night and morning I do that.


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Feb 2, 2021)

magnificentcel said:


> I’m not lazy. I try to go to the gym as often as possible.


Ok so? Its your diet and being in a caloric deficit for quite some time that makes you lean.The gym is just a small part of the equation.Also you probably just started going to the gym and u are already being an impatient twink.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

Training and Body Composition during Preparation for a 48-Hour Ultra-Marathon Race: A Case Study of a Master Athlete


Although the acute effects of ultra-endurance exercise on body composition have been well studied, limited information exists about the chronic adaptations of body composition to ultra-endurance training. The aim of the present study was to examine the ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





*ITS FUCKING OVER FOR CARDIO FAGS.

ULTRA MARATHON RUNNER "MASTER ATHELETE" HAS 9KG OF VISCERAL FAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

100CM WAIST CIRCUMFERENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IN THE INCREASES RISK FOR METABOLIC DISEASE

60% OF HIS FAT IS VISCERAL.*







*VISCERAL FAT IS CORRELATED TO UGLY FACIAL FAT.

ITS JUST OVER FOR CARDIO FAGS.*
@WadlowMaxxing​


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 2, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Again your fucking absolutely stupidity shows.
> 
> 1) Exercise an hour or two before bed improves sleep quality, verified by clinical trials.
> 
> ...


I won't waste my time tbh, and I don't mean that in a "I'm better than you" type response, arguing here is just generally a waste of time. I'll leave it at this, you're a coper who wants to believe running a little will make them better looking, your only evidence is anecdotes and extremes. you've yet to show evidence this is valid in any way for the average man. no studies, few anecdotes, no valid evidence, speculation. I'll let you run, your life


----------



## magnificentcel (Feb 2, 2021)

Curlbrahhh said:


> Ok so? Its your diet and being in a caloric deficit for quite some time that makes you lean.The gym is just a small part of the equation.Also you probably just started going to the gym and u are already being an impatient twink.


I started going to the gym in summer of 2019


----------



## Curlbrahhh (Feb 2, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> View attachment 961432
> 
> My nearest gym is closed becouse chink virus
> and gym itself is small
> ...


How about....outside???


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

WadlowMaxxing said:


> I won't waste my time tbh, and I don't mean that in a "I'm better than you" type response, arguing here is just generally a waste of time. I'll leave it at this, you're a coper who wants to believe running a little will make them better looking, your only evidence is anecdotes and extremes. you've yet to show evidence this is valid in any way for the average man. no studies, few anecdotes, no valid evidence, speculation. I'll let you run, your life


Sprinting, not running, fucktard. Also I am making facial gains by the hour. I refuted all your points and now you proclaim me the alpha while retreating, it's okay, beta-cuck. Get the fuck out of my thread like the bitch that you are and stfu.

I ACTUALLY LOVE U THO HOMIE U GIVE ME AGGRESSION BOOST FOR FREE. MAXXING THOSE ADRENALINE AND T HORMONES WHILE UR CUCK ASS IS SITTING TRYING TO THINK UP OF SOME FUNNY SHIT MEANWHILE CHAD HERE TYPUNG WITHOUT THINKING OUTSMARTING U LIKE UR A GODDAMN CHIMP


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

Curlbrahhh said:


> How about....outside???


He lives in a place with 24 hour sun exposure, one day in the sun = cancer duh doy.


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just become an equivalent of a professional athlete theory and train 5 hours a day every single day to maintain a lean face theory.

But all jokes aside though, Alica Schmidt is 175 cm tall according to google.

Heres a foto of her and her bf:






Her bf is basically as tall as her, if she stood with a straight posture, she would be exactly as tall as him of maybe even slightly taller like 1-2 cm.

All tallfag ogrecel copers on suicide watch... One of the hottest athletes has a bf of same height +- 2 cm, who is below 180cm.

Next time you see tallfag copers, show them this pic to shut them the fuck up.

If a guy is like 175 cm and above, face is the deciding factor. And physique. A robustly built 175cm HTN with above average face mogs the shit out of a soyframed, skinnylegged tallfag at 186 cm and normie face.

"But muh fkn height..." copers on suicide watch every day after seeing rl examples of guys below 180cm with borderline gigastacy GFs.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 2, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Just become an equivalent of a professional athlete theory and train 5 hours a day every single day to maintain a lean face theory.
> 
> But all jokes aside though, Alica Schmidt is 175 cm tall according to google.
> 
> ...


I actually advise against that, as I claimed before, stuff like running too much cardio or too much sports will cause you develop parasympathetic tone during rest.

In theory as long as you eat around exercise time, you will be fine, even if you over-do it and develop parasympathetic tone. Primal humans exercised to get food, they always mixed exercise and food together.

Sprinting a bunch of times boosts cortisol and adrenaline for at least 3 hours, the effects on systemic fat(visceral fat, facial fat, subscapular fat, etc...) are even longer.

I think ideal is to wake up, eat 500-750kcal breakfast, do a bunch of sprints, eat 500kcal again and then the same every hour till you reach your TDEE or below it to lose weight.

The reasoning behind spacing food apart is keeping insulin constant, when insulin is constant then systemic fat tissues becomes desensitized to insulin, then there is relatively more fat gain in peripheral fat than system fat. On the other hand, insulin spikes are shown to increase visceral fat.

There is opposite effect with cortisol and adrenaline. Cortisol/adrenaline spikes reduces visceral fat, cortisol/adrenaline constantly high/low desensitizes the tissue causing visceral fat accumulation. 

It's all simplified obviously, but approx how I suppose it works.


----------



## Zenturio (Feb 2, 2021)

Why is sprinting good but cardio bad?


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Feb 2, 2021)

Paredes e paredes de texto


----------



## Deleted member 10699 (Feb 3, 2021)

Perfect, then. Mixing excercise with beardfraud will make me to be above average. Good lean face with beard to make it to be more handsome appearing.


----------



## ascentium (Feb 7, 2021)

Will mse give me visceral fat Less


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 7, 2021)

Zenturio said:


> Why is sprinting good but cardio bad?


The theory is that cardio causes muscle wasting, which elevates serum protein levels, which causes negative hormonal effects mostly mediated by various peptides.

Basically it's the shortage of protein in serum that promote a lot of benefits of exercise, too high cortisol for long time = muscle wasting = shitty hormones/peptides/signalling in body.


melkor said:


> Perfect, then. Mixing excercise with beardfraud will make me to be above average. Good lean face with beard to make it to be more handsome appearing.


Are you on the spectrum? Genuinely curious. I remember you saying that you had something diagnosed, it was either bipolar or something else?


----------



## Deleted member 10699 (Feb 7, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> The theory is that cardio causes muscle wasting, which elevates serum protein levels, which causes negative hormonal effects mostly mediated by various peptides.
> 
> Basically it's the shortage of protein in serum that promote a lot of benefits of exercise, too high cortisol for long time = muscle wasting = shitty hormones/peptides/signalling in body.
> 
> Are you on the spectrum? Genuinely curious. I remember you saying that you had something diagnosed, it was either bipolar or something else?


Autism, actually.


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 7, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> If a guy is like 175 cm and above, face is the deciding factor.


yeah let's just ignore that the guy has basically perfect muscles for appeal, great frame and all around way bigger than the foid


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 7, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> yeah let's just ignore that the guy has basically perfect muscles for appeal, great frame and all around way bigger than the foid


Most men can get that physique after gymcelling for 2-3 years natty, with some supplements like protein powder etc. Also that guy's frame isnt even that great, his neck still looks twinkish (is too thin compared to the rest of his physique) and his skull looks rather small/narrow. Also he has some quite noticeable norwooding.

The claim still stands- at 175 cm height or above, face is the deciding factor. Obviously gymcelling and getting a great athletic physique will add quite some bonus psl on top, if one's face is already at HTN level or above. But thats the important point here, the face needs to be at HTN level or ideally above htn. Because having a face below that, women will prefer someone better looking, even if his physique is like a normie that is not overweight but also not gymcelled.

It always comes down to the most important thing- face.

The simple fact is- the guy on the picture above has a looksmaxxed body and almost chadlite face. You could take a guy with normie face and same physique as this guy and it wouldnt be the same, because the face would be lacking and face is the most important thing, theres no way around it.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 7, 2021)

*are basketballers tall because of playing basketball?*


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 7, 2021)

i


antiantifa said:


> I always had a crush on this 10/10 girl in high school. She was literally perfect. Narrow jaw, wide IPD, blond hair, blue eyes, tall height for a girl with perfect slim figure. She did a fuck-ton of sports and it was visible because her face was lean as fuck. She was also a pro in her league of whatever the fuck she did. She would do sports *every single day.* I think she cycled an hour to school, then did about 2 hours of sports after school and then cycled a whole hour back uphill. She also did cardio marathons and was participating in national tournaments.
> 
> Mind you, this girl has perfect bone development as well, natural mewer for sure since she had absolutely ridiculous forward facial growth. So a lean face + ridicilous forward growth, she looked like a goddess. I don't think I've ever seen a female model with face so perfectly lean and well-proportioned.
> 
> ...


i do want to improve my sprint times though. where do u even sprint tbh?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 8, 2021)

skooLX-aM said:


> Most men can get that physique after gymcelling for 2-3 years natty, with some supplements like protein powder etc. Also that guy's frame isnt even that great, his neck still looks twinkish (is too thin compared to the rest of his physique) and his skull looks rather small/narrow. Also he has some quite noticeable norwooding.
> 
> The claim still stands- at 175 cm height or above, face is the deciding factor. Obviously gymcelling and getting a great athletic physique will add quite some bonus psl on top, if one's face is already at HTN level or above. But thats the important point here, the face needs to be at HTN level or ideally above htn. Because having a face below that, women will prefer someone better looking, even if his physique is like a normie that is not overweight but also not gymcelled.
> 
> ...


Nah, face ain't important for shit, as long as it's lean and you're not to recessed. Like just having a 8/10 body, 5/10 face and 8/10 height puts you into 7/10 territory. If you had 5/10 body, 5/10 height and 8/10 face you'd be way below 7/10. 



16tyo said:


> i
> 
> i do want to improve my sprint times though. where do u even sprint tbh?


Outside.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Feb 8, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Nah, face ain't important for shit, as long as it's lean and you're not to recessed. Like just having a 8/10 body, 5/10 face and 8/10 height puts you into 7/10 territory. If you had 5/10 body, 5/10 height and 8/10 face you'd be way below 7/10.
> 
> 
> Outside.


also your theory is cope i searched up sprinters and only some have a truly lean face some of them are even bloated. theres no correlation except low bf


----------



## warpsociety (Feb 8, 2021)

*Based and runpilled💯💯*


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 8, 2021)

16tyo said:


> also your theory is cope i searched up sprinters and only some have a truly lean face some of them are even bloated. theres no correlation except low bf


search marathon runners vs sprinters, overall sprinters have leaner face, not all, but most.


----------



## Celexawer (Feb 8, 2021)

*Serial cooming is an extreme sports beat your meat before sleeping for that lean face boyos *


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Feb 8, 2021)

sprinting mogs
inb4 cherrypick just put on any marathon or sprinting competition, doesnt matter if its amateur or professional sprinters look better most of the times


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Feb 8, 2021)

16tyo said:


> also your theory is cope i searched up sprinters and only some have a truly lean face some of them are even bloated. theres no correlation except low bf


Yeah lmao, even the examples hes posted above- some of them have literally bloated face with very little leanness and definition, like the black foids for example.

Sprinters only have one main thing in common- they usually dont train upper body alot, so their arms, esp. women look very thin, it is better this way, because of weight distribution, as a sprinter you mostly need strong muscles below the waist, you dont need wrestler arms and shoulders etc.

This guys a huge coper, Ive noticed it throughout several threads and posts he made.


----------



## Mysticcc (Feb 8, 2021)

The prettiest girl in my class has never done any sport and she's still attractive as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 13, 2021)

It also has to do with your diet and cutting out inflammatory foods which might cause bloating like heavy carbs and sugar and following a strict yet filling diet that attractive people follow everyday 

Why is it that most athletes and models eat veggies and low calorie dense foods instead of pizza and chocolates? 

Some retards here say "It's all about CICO bro, you can eat pizza and still loose fat if you're in a deficit". Now this is certainly true but just lol if you're not cutting on a high protein clean diet. You won't feel like shit and bloated all the time. It will also eliminate brain fog.


----------



## Deleted member 8832 (Feb 13, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> CARDIO IS PROBABLY COPE, SPRINTING/HIIT IS GOOD.


Also wtf is that comment? Sprinting is cardio you low IQ baboon.


----------



## patricknotstar (Feb 13, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I always had a crush on this 10/10 girl in high school. She was literally perfect. Narrow jaw, wide IPD, blond hair, blue eyes, tall height for a girl with perfect slim figure. She did a fuck-ton of sports and it was visible because her face was lean as fuck. She was also a pro in her league of whatever the fuck she did. She would do sports *every single day.* I think she cycled an hour to school, then did about 2 hours of sports after school and then cycled a whole hour back uphill. She also did cardio marathons and was participating in national tournaments.
> 
> Mind you, this girl has perfect bone development as well, natural mewer for sure since she had absolutely ridiculous forward facial growth. So a lean face + ridicilous forward growth, she looked like a goddess. I don't think I've ever seen a female model with face so perfectly lean and well-proportioned.
> 
> ...


another retard confuses causation with correlation


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 13, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> FATTIES WILL HATE THIS THREAD.


I dont think a single fatcel here hates weightloss advice jfl


----------



## randomvanish (Feb 13, 2021)

so in short, what do you suggest to do daily ? i do workout 6x a week, i'm muscular and big but fat too. 
also i tried 4x workout + 3x running, it didn't help me too loose abdominal fat but when i did 6x workout with 1,5 hour walking everyday, i really lost weight in a short time.

@antiantifa


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 13, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I always had a crush on this 10/10 girl in high school. She was literally perfect. Narrow jaw, wide IPD, blond hair, blue eyes, tall height for a girl with perfect slim figure. She did a fuck-ton of sports and it was visible because her face was lean as fuck. She was also a pro in her league of whatever the fuck she did. She would do sports *every single day.* I think she cycled an hour to school, then did about 2 hours of sports after school and then cycled a whole hour back uphill. She also did cardio marathons and was participating in national tournaments.
> 
> Mind you, this girl has perfect bone development as well, natural mewer for sure since she had absolutely ridiculous forward facial growth. So a lean face + ridicilous forward growth, she looked like a goddess. I don't think I've ever seen a female model with face so perfectly lean and well-proportioned.
> 
> ...


Based


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Feb 14, 2021)

Anyways i prefer chubby girl with fat asses.


----------



## Deleted member 3512 (Feb 14, 2021)

Just lean your face bro


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 14, 2021)

AsciugaVagine said:


> Just lean your face bro


Just use example of a person with some kind of genetic sickness to disprove anything theory 


Maesthetic said:


> Based


Start losing weight, fatty.



randomvanish said:


> so in short, what do you suggest to do daily ? i do workout 6x a week, i'm muscular and big but fat too.
> also i tried 4x workout + 3x running, it didn't help me too loose abdominal fat but when i did 6x workout with 1,5 hour walking everyday, i really lost weight in a short time.
> 
> @antiantifa


Max your adrenaline in your workouts.


----------



## CertBroly (Apr 26, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> I always had a crush on this 10/10 girl in high school. She was literally perfect. Narrow jaw, wide IPD, blond hair, blue eyes, tall height for a girl with perfect slim figure. She did a fuck-ton of sports and it was visible because her face was lean as fuck. She was also a pro in her league of whatever the fuck she did. She would do sports *every single day.* I think she cycled an hour to school, then did about 2 hours of sports after school and then cycled a whole hour back uphill. She also did cardio marathons and was participating in national tournaments.
> 
> Mind you, this girl has perfect bone development as well, natural mewer for sure since she had absolutely ridiculous forward facial growth. So a lean face + ridicilous forward growth, she looked like a goddess. I don't think I've ever seen a female model with face so perfectly lean and well-proportioned.
> 
> ...


This thread is low-key high-key genius


----------

